# Sony Motion Picture Browser question



## scottfisher (Aug 22, 2008)

Sony's program is not finding my PC's DVD/CD r/w unit.

Trying to burn a DVD both thru the Motion Picture browser and using the "one touch " feature and neither will find it.

Cannot find direction in the Motion Picture browser directions or troubleshooterray:


----------

